
Ask HN: Do you think about leaving your job more than once a day? - tyh
I certainly do.<p>If I did not need to be saving money currently I think I would have left already. I honestly struggle through each day for the past one or two months or so. The work that has been given to be is a combination of tedious, non-challenging, and unrelated to what I initially hired to do. There was a time where I did some interesting things, but that was at least 6 months ago.<p>How do you change the situation? Or how do you cope with terrible work for an extended period of time?
======
keeringplastik
Relevant? Maybe just food for thought.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/08/do-
what-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/08/do-what-you-
love-work-myth-culture/399599/?single_page=true)

------
keeringplastik
I went through the same process this past year: my job had gotten to the point
that the most challenging part was trying to accept the level of dysfunction
that had become so entrenched. I was in my chosen field, getting to work on
the exact thing I wanted to work on. However I could not shake the feeling
that the organization could give two shits about my actual performance, and
really just wanted a seat-warming sycophant. I had been in this position for
almost three years, and all the economics (profit sharing, benefits, etc. )
were favorable.

Leaving a "good" job is not easy, even when you have another "good" job lined
up.

Luckily my wife gave me an out in the form of becoming the stay at home dad
for some time while she became the breadwinner. It's a tighter budget, but
doable. It also aligns with our desire to avoid having to resort to daycare
for our very young children.

I did not really want to leave just as I was moving onto the work I really
wanted but the nagging feeling was still there: do I really want to hitch my
cart to this drunk pony?

My solution was to do the things I was specifically directed, but to get those
out of the way as fast as possible, as opposed to the usual milking it out and
"looking busy" until the next task came by (this was common between large
projects). With the rest of my time I dug deep into the things I believed were
the most critical to the company, were related directly to my position, and
were also problems I could solve. Without getting into too much detail, I
sought to improve some of the processes that were either outdated, outright
wrong or maddeningly cumbersome/tedious.

I did this for about six months in a few different areas I was involved:
systems modeling, database management, and radiant heat transfer were the
three that I focused. I wrote some simple proposals, some mock-ups of what I
was building and presented it to my superiors.

The response was utterly unsurprising given the the track record of the
company: "we have always done things this way", "it has always worked fine so
far", " we need that cumbersome software because someday, it might prevent an
expensive mistake", "I make the decisions and am responsible so you just need
to accept these practices and move on" etc. I pointedly asked my boss (the
chief engineer) if he had any questions, anything, about one of my proposals
(maybe 25 pages long) and the answer was a flat "no".

That was the last straw. If my best work was going to be so curtly dismissed,
I would rather change diapers all day.

Granted, I was being one of those "if I was in charge this is how I would do
it" types, but I was A: putting it in detailed written form, and B: confining
my proposals only to what applied directly to my job. It wasn't water cooler
bitching, and it wasn't about telling anyone else how they should do their
job.

Don't cope with an unsatisfying job any longer than you have to. My advice:
decide for yourself what you can do for your company, and then do it (enlist
your fellow drones of you can). If your boss/employer (go as high as you feel
comfortable) does not at the very least recognize your work ethic, tell them
to shove it.

TL;DR It feels great to leave a sinking ship after you tried, and were told
not, to fix the hole.

~~~
tyh
Thanks for the comment and advice.

Part of me wants to focus on the things I believe will improve processes and
make life easier for everyone. But I feel like in a rut so I find it is
difficult to push myself.

~~~
keeringplastik
Could be just a case of run of the mill depression. What else has been going
on in your life the past 6 months? First job? Recent move? Girls?

What kind of personal projects do you have going?

~~~
tyh
Actually the rest of my life is going well in almost all aspects. It is really
just work which I feel unhappy with. It does spills into other aspects of my
life i.e. after work I lack the motivation to work my side projects.

~~~
keeringplastik
What do they have you doing, and what you would like to be doing?

If the difference is insurmountable (or if your career goal is different from
the job reality) then you are on the losing end of the deal.

As soon as you can identify what is wrong with where you are, and where it is
you need to (or should ideally) be, it is time to find something closer to
that thing, and move on to it.

This is in that venn overlap between what you are good at, what you like to
do, and what other people will pay you to do. Life is full of tons of other
things, but this is just the core of this situation.

When life squeezes on the Venn until any of those three things (or other
important things) are no longer overlapping, it is time to change something,
like switching to a new job that overlaps better with your particular venn
idiosyncrasies.

Hope that gives you something to mull on instead of dwelling on the suckiness
of this one job, which, I can attest has been the case for me on multiple
occasions in my life. It isn't fun when you feel like little more than another
seat warming robot and not a valued contributor.

I have had the luxury of quitting my job without having another lined up, but
I still have had to take another critical look at my work/life arrangement and
try to ensure that whatever is next is really what is best for me and my
unique venn diagram, which as I have gotten a bit older has become complicated
by mortgages/wives/families/etc.

Ha! Now I am going to go try and actually draw mine out!

Cheers

